# La Crosse Technology BC1000 reviews? Experiences?



## Diablo_331 (Jul 27, 2011)

I've searched google up and down for the past 1.5 days or so. It seems that there isn't alot of people with these yet. Has anyone used one? Any reviews? 

The price is around $60. The c9000 can be had for less but is HUGE. I need something a little more portable but with similar specs and around the same price. As far as I can tell, (with very limited experience might I add) the BC1000 fits the bill nicely. 

I'll also add that my googlefoo is above average IMO. I know how to use search engines to search forums and what not but I think my lack of knowledge on the subject may be hindering my searches. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Hopefully this may become a reference to any fellow CPF members looking for information on the BC1000.

Semper Fi,
Colby


----------



## shadowjk (Jul 28, 2011)

Is BC1000 a rebrand of 700 or 900, or is it that mythical actual new version, that last time anyone tried to get any information about it, got a reply form Lacrosse saying that it doesn't exist yet?


----------



## tandem (Jul 28, 2011)

The BC1000 is a little trimmer, but that also results in the cells sitting closer together which may result in more heating.

BC1000: 3.0" (W) x 1.5" (H) x 5.1" (D)
C9000: 4.25" (W) x 1.5" (H) x 6.5" (D)

I have travelled with my C9000 but I usually take a portable Duracell CEF23 with me (plugs directly in wall, has USB out port, comes with cig lighter adapter) if flying and indeed will on our next trip in a few weeks.

I'm permanently turned off of LaCrosse due to reports from users who have had to deal with them for service.


----------



## Mr Happy (Jul 28, 2011)

It's the same as the BC900 in appearance and specifications, just with a different colour (black) and a different name?

IMHO, LaCrosse have rebranded it in an attempt to get away from the negative associations with meltdowns in the BC900...


----------



## Mr Happy (Jul 28, 2011)

The battery adapters and case look nice; I might consider buying it for those and throw away the charger... :ironic:


----------



## Diablo_331 (Jul 28, 2011)

Mr Happy said:


> It's the same as the BC900 in appearance and specifications, just with a different colour (black) and a different name.
> 
> IMHO, LaCrosse have rebranded it in an attempt to get away from the negative associations with meltdowns in the BC900...


 The dimensions are different as stated in the post #3 but as per the website they are they same. Confused....


----------



## Diablo_331 (Jul 28, 2011)

Here is a link to the BC1000 on Amazon.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004J6DLD4/?tag=cpf0b6-20

Here it is on the La Crosse Technology website.
http://www.lacrossetechnology.com/bc1000/index.php

*BC-9009 specs per La Crosse site are as follows.*

Dimensions:
Charger: 3.0" x 5.1" x 1.5"



Works with all NiCd and NiMH “AA” and “AAA” Rechargeable Batteries
LCD shows capacity for each battery when charging is complete
Charges AA & AAA rechargeable batteries simultaneously
Will not charge defective batteries
Select different charging current for each channel
Automatically switches to trickle charge when charging is complete to ensure maximum battery capacity
Automatically defaults to 200mA charge (the optimal setting for prolonging battery life)
Overheat detection to protect over-charging
7 Easy to Use Function Keys
Charge Mode (charging current)
Discharge Mode (discharging current)
Refresh Mode (time elapsed)
Test Mode (accumulated capacity)
 

Included Accessories:

4-”AA” NiMH 1.2v Batteries

4-”AAA” NiMH 1.2v Batteries

Durable Nylon Travel Bag

AC Power Adapter

4-”C” Size Battery Adapters

4-”D” Size Battery Adapters
 Specifications:


Charges Battery Types: 
AA & AAA NiCd and NiMH
Input Voltage for AC/DC Adapter: 
100-240 VAC
Charging Current Range: 
200 mA - 1800 mA


*BC1000 specs per La Crosse site are as follows.*

Dimensions:
Charger: 3.0" L x 5.1" W x 1.5" H


Works with all NiCd and NiMH “AA” and “AAA” Rechargeable Batteries
All Modes Automatically Default to 200mA Charge (the optimal setting for prolonging battery life)
Charge Both “AA” & “AAA” Rechargeable Batteries Simultaneously
Overcharge Detection to Protect Battery Life
 

3 Easy Steps to Renewable Power
 Insert battery (batteries)
Select Mode: Charge, Discharge/charge, Refresh/charge, Test/charge
Select charging current (Rate): 200mA to 1800mA
 
Works with all NiCd & NiMH AA/AAA Rechargeable Batteries
Automatically switches to trickle charge when charging is complete to ensure maximum battery capacity
Automatically defaults to 200mA charge (the optimal setting for prolonging battery life)
Overcharge detection to protect battery life
Selectable charging current : 200, 500, 700 or 1000mA. When only channel 1 and/or channel 4 are used, can select up 1500 or 1800 mA.
Charges AA & AAA rechargeable batteries simultaneously
Will not charge defective batteries
Overheat protection to protect battery life. If any one battery or circuit over heat, the charger will stop all channels charging and discharging.
When charging is complete, LCD shows capacity in %charged for each battery
Lots of Accessories Included
Uses any AA battery with adapter to power electrid/electronic devices requiring C or D batteries
*Tons of Accessories Included: *
Includes 4-C Size Battery Adapters
Includes 4-D Size Battery Adapters
Includes 4-AA Rechargeable NiMH Batteries
Includes 4-AAA Rechargeable NiMH Batteries
_*Includes Bonus Nylon Travel Bag*_:
Deep main pocked with 2 inner pockets
Divided zipper pocket perfect for battery storage
Strong adjustable nylon strapw/detachable metal clips


----------



## Mr Happy (Jul 28, 2011)

Diablo_331 said:


> Here is a link...


I'm sure all of us have used Google and found those specs for ourselves. What would have been more useful than simply copying and pasting the same content here would have been to look at the two sets of specs side by side and draw attention to any differences between them, or to confirm if there are none...

Just a suggestion


----------



## Diablo_331 (Jul 28, 2011)

Ok so making this info readily available to other forum members by gathering it and posting it here for all to see is bad how? Contribute to the thread or please do not post.

Just a suggestion


----------



## Mr Happy (Jul 28, 2011)

Right, so you've gathered the information; now are there any differences between those specifications of the BC1000 and the BC9009?


----------



## Diablo_331 (Jul 28, 2011)

That's why this thread was started. To see of anyone has used one or can comment on it in any way. Is it the same as the BC-9009? I do not know. The specs would lead you to believe that it will PERFORM as the BC-9009 does but it still may be of better quality and/or safer than the BC-9009. I can see that you are trying to make this thread seem invalid but the fact is that there is bound to be another person looking for information on this new charger.


----------



## Mr Happy (Jul 28, 2011)

I am not trying to make the thread seem invalid, though you might say I am a bit cynical. I have not heard of the BC1000 before today, it's completely new to me. So the first thing you do with a newly announced product is look at the specifications and description and compare it with earlier similar products. Are there any differences? Are there any new features or dropped features? A cursory glance at the specifications suggests there are none, but I have not seen a detailed comparison yet, so that much remains slightly unclear. If you ask why I don't do that myself, it is because I don't have an interest in buying this charger. But someone who does have an interest might be more inclined to go through the features line by line and see if any differences do pop out. As to whether there are any physical or manufacturing differences, we will have to wait for someone to buy one and take it apart.


----------



## Diablo_331 (Jul 29, 2011)

I guess I'll be pulling it apart when it gets here then. I just ordered one. Ill post up some gut pics for everyone to see but I won't know what I'm looking at. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## samgab (Jul 29, 2011)

tandem said:


> The BC1000 is a little trimmer, but that also results in the cells sitting closer together which may result in more heating.
> 
> BC1000: 3.0" (W) x 1.5" (H) x 5.1" (D)
> C9000: 4.25" (W) x 1.5" (H) x 6.5" (D)
> ...


 


Diablo_331 said:


> The dimensions are different as stated in the post #3 but as per the website they are they same. Confused....


 
No, post 3 was comparing the dimensions of the Maha C9000 with the La Crosse BC, not the two La Crosse versions.
It seems to have been a reply to your original post where you commented on the HUGE size of the Maha.

When I was charger hunting I tried to compare the La Crosse BC1000 and BC9009, and I couldn't find any differences other than the colour of the plastic either.
The La Crosse website wasn't much help in finding differences either. If they've improved it somehow, or have some reason for spending the extra money, they should put up a product comparison chart.
Perhaps a media release for the newer product highlighting how they've improved it, even if it just the software or algorithms or whatever that may have been changed.


----------



## samgab (Jul 29, 2011)

Further to my last, I went through the user manuals for the BC1000 and the BC9009, and they are word-for-word identical.
Every instruction, comment, and specification is the same on each.
So there appears to be no difference at all between the two. 
Even the included accessories listed are exactly the same.
Ref:
http://www.lacrossetechnology.com/bc1000/manual.pdf
http://www.lacrossetechnology.com/9009/manual.pdf


----------



## Diablo_331 (Jul 29, 2011)

I agree completely. I emailed La Crosse and asked what the differences are. I'll post up their response when/if I get one.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarioJP (Aug 21, 2011)

Looks like BC10000 is finally released Amazon has them on stock

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004J6DLD4/?tag=cpf0b6-20

question is what is the difference?? besides the price lol.


----------



## Mr Happy (Aug 21, 2011)

MarioJP said:


> Looks like BC10000 is finally released Amazon has them on stock


Not for me. I'm waiting for the BC100000


----------



## MarioJP (Aug 21, 2011)

Mr Happy said:


> Not for me. I'm waiting for the BC100000


 Really?? that's weird. it says in stock. Not in the U.S? The guy that made a comment about it he said the difference is in the temp sensors.

Oh I see you are being sarcastic and the fact that you live in southern Calif didn't see the extra 0's lol. But what really is the difference I don't get it lol.


----------



## Mr Happy (Aug 21, 2011)

MarioJP said:


> Really?? that's weird. it says in stock. Not in the U.S? The guy that made a comment about it he said the difference is in the temp sensors.


I mean the BC10000 (BC ten thousand) is not the charger for me. I'm waiting for the BC100000 (BC hundred thousand)...


----------



## MarioJP (Aug 21, 2011)

I guess La crosse is really making people cringe huh lol.


----------



## DasFriek (Aug 21, 2011)

For a second there i thought i was gonna have to upgrade my charger to the newer higher specced and feature packed new version, But i just get it in black? Ill have to think that over as i do prefer black over blue'ish-grey.
BC9009 or BC1000 either way its a great charger.


----------



## MarioJP (Aug 22, 2011)

I am still stuck on whats the difference?? I even compared the two PDF's side by side and yet only difference different wording meaning the same thing. "ton of new accessories" what?? lol. Its 10-12 bucks more. Reviews are in at amazon.
*
"
* *By *
*James H. Moss "Jim" http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/custo..._bdg_help?ie=UTF8&nodeId=14279681&pop-up=1#RN**This review is from: La Crosse Technology BC1000 Alpha Power Battery Charger (Misc.)* 


* I've used the predecessor to this model for years and loved it and when I saw the new one I had to jump on it. The first benefit is it tells you if your rechargeable battery is dead or rechargeable. When you have a battery that is on its last leg you can discharge and refresh the battery to get more life out of it. My rechargeable batteries last longer with this charger because the charger charges the battery as needed, keeping the battery from over heating. When the battery is fully charged the charger tells you how much charge each battery has allowing you to put the right battery in the right piece of equipment."

*huh??


----------



## Diablo_331 (Aug 22, 2011)

I have the charger and all I can say is that it works as advertised. I have never used the other model so I can't say if there are any differences. It is 500 miles away right now but if anyone would like me to check any functions or anything just LMK. I would be happy to when I get back to Texas.

Sent from Colby's Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## carrier82 (Aug 23, 2011)

I found this on the net: 
http://www.accupower.at/iq328_en.php

AFAIK Accupower IQ128 = LaCrosse BC700, IQ228=BC900, but what is this? Any experiences with this one? Seems to have similar properties as BC900, but lacks the buttons to configure individual cell charging. I bought one off Amazon.de and have done a bit testing with it, but can't say much yet. Voltage termination seems to be higher than MH-C9000's.


----------



## MarioJP (Aug 23, 2011)

is that the BC10000??


----------



## Diablo_331 (Aug 23, 2011)

No it is the BC1000.


----------



## MarioJP (Aug 23, 2011)

oh its 1000 that doesn't make any sense. Isn't it suppose to be 10000 since its suppose to be "higher" than the bc9009?? So if it's really BC-900 whats with the 9? I am confused


----------



## KiwiMark (Aug 23, 2011)

I have 2 of the BC-900 chargers and they have worked flawlessly for years - I really like the chargers and how they work. This new BC-1000 just seems like a newer revision with exactly the same features - hopefully LaCrosse will avoid bad reviews & comments by keeping a tight rein on quality control so that no meltdowns occur with this model.

It would be interesting to find out if any components have been changed or added - maybe some safeguards against meltdown have been put in?


----------



## Diablo_331 (Aug 23, 2011)

KiwiMark said:


> I have 2 of the BC-900 chargers and they have worked flawlessly for years - I really like the chargers and how they work. This new BC-1000 just seems like a newer revision with exactly the same features - hopefully LaCrosse will avoid bad reviews & comments by keeping a tight rein on quality control so that no meltdowns occur with this model.
> 
> It would be interesting to find out if any components have been changed or added - maybe some safeguards against meltdown have been put in?



That is what I am hoping. BTW La Crosse Tech never replied to my email. I guess they don't care about other potential customers? There's little to no info about this "new" charger anywhere. How hard could it possibly be to at least post if there are any differences between the two on their website? I'm glad the product hasn't disappointed me yet because the company behind it is.


----------



## Mr Happy (Aug 23, 2011)

Diablo_331 said:


> That is what I am hoping. BTW La Crosse Tech never replied to my email. I guess they don't care about other potential customers? There's little to no info about this "new" charger anywhere. How hard could it possibly be to at least post if there are any differences between the two on their website? I'm glad the product hasn't disappointed me yet because the company behind it is.


LaCrosse does not do customer service. This has been one of their traits for a long time.


----------



## MarioJP (Aug 24, 2011)

Diablo_331 said:


> That is what I am hoping. BTW La Crosse Tech never replied to my email. I guess they don't care about other potential customers? There's little to no info about this "new" charger anywhere. How hard could it possibly be to at least post if there are any differences between the two on their website? I'm glad the product hasn't disappointed me yet because the company behind it is.



Your best bet is to try to call them at least someone will answer.


----------



## carrier82 (Aug 24, 2011)

Diablo_331 said:


> No it is the BC1000.


 
According to BC1000 manual (http://www.lacrossetechnology.com/bc1000/manual.pdf) BC1000 has 'Compartment number keys' while IQ328 does not. I guess the IQ328 is some kind of custom made version of BC1000 for AccuPower with limited capabilities...


----------



## rcozer (Sep 13, 2011)

Amazon reviewer "NLee the Engineer" has a good review on the BC1000. He owns and has reviewed the La Crosse BC-900, BC-700, BC-500 and the Maha MH-C9000. His favorite is the BC-900. 

Summarized excerpts from NLee:
The BC-1000 may look exactly like the older BC-900 and BC-9009 from outside, but there is significant design overhaul that took place inside with extra controller 'glop' and four bulky thru-hole diodes ('B220' 2A 20V Schottky diode) on the PCB. The overhaul is probably to address thermal-related problems.

Amazon reviewer "Chris in SC" charged 3 sets of 4 Eneloops while monitoring with a temperature gun in an effort to find a good compromise between charging/discharging time and heat. With 1 set of cells, he observered the 127.4 degrees F cutoff and automatic resumption after cooling. 

Read the original reviews here:
http://www.amazon.com/Crosse-Technol...owViewpoints=1 

Disclaimer: I am not a hardware engineer. I'm reading technical reviews to find a low cost, smaller smart charger to measure battery capacity (like the BC700).


----------



## Mikl1984 (Sep 14, 2011)

BC-1000 = BC-9009
The same PCB and Firmware http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?307948-La-Crosse-changed-design-BC-9009
It's just proof that it's renaming ONLY


----------



## Diablo_331 (Sep 14, 2011)

Mikl1984 said:


> BC-1000 = BC-9009
> The same PCB and Firmware http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?307948-La-Crosse-changed-design-BC-9009
> It's just proof that it's renaming ONLY


 Where is your claimed "proof"? I see no evidence in the thread that you linked proving that the BC-1000 is the same as the BC-9009. Only a claim made by you that based on the manuals that they are the same. It's already been established that the manuals are the same. That doesn't necessarily mean that the two products are. Not bashing, but if you have a source to your information then I and many others would like to see it.


----------



## Mikl1984 (Sep 14, 2011)

А you compare PCB photos?
They are the same.
Firmware are the same too - 37
It are the same products


----------



## Diablo_331 (Sep 14, 2011)

Mikl1984 said:


> А you compare PCB photos?
> They are the same.
> Firmware are the same too - 37
> It are the same products



I happen to follow "NLee the Engineer" reviews on amazon as he and I have alot of the same tastes in products. He is an excellent reviewer that I trust. I'm sorry that it seems like I am taking his side when very little knowledge on the subject myself but I am doing so because his reviews have been spot on for me in the past. He says that there are differences between the BC-900/9009 and the BC1000. Until someone can PROVE him otherwise, I'll be siding with him.




rcozer said:


> Amazon reviewer "NLee the Engineer" has a good review on the BC1000. He owns and has reviewed the La Crosse BC-900, BC-700, BC-500 and the Maha MH-C9000. His favorite is the BC-900.
> 
> Summarized excerpts from NLee:
> The BC-1000 may look exactly like the older BC-900 and BC-9009 from outside, but there is significant design overhaul that took place inside with extra controller 'glop' and four bulky thru-hole diodes ('B220' 2A 20V Schottky diode) on the PCB. The overhaul is probably to address thermal-related problems.


His review should be read in it's entirety. It was already linked in this thread but here it is again. http://www.amazon.com/Crosse-Techno...sr_1_1_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1


----------



## Mikl1984 (Sep 15, 2011)

NLee haven't last generation BC-9009
I have new version and made very deep comparison between old BC-900/9009 and new BC-9009
NLee just confirm my prediction that new version of BC-9009 from 2010 is identical to new  BC-1000


----------



## rcozer (Sep 15, 2011)

1 vote for Mikl1984's observation in that La Crosse BC-9009 and BC-1000 are identical :thumbsup:

*Summary of BC-9009 vs BC-1000: *
Same firmware version 37 in both BC-9009 and BC-1000.
Similiar (if not same) PCB layout in both BC-9009 and BC-1000.
Note: BC-900 has less circuitry than BC-9009.







*References:*
Mikl1984: BC-9009 http://goo.gl/eEGJr (scroll up)
NLee: BC-900 and BC-1000 http://goo.gl/AKg6Z

*Opinions:* 
1. If indeed this is just a renaming of the model then I suspect it has something to do with Amazon's grouping of BC-900 and BC-9009 reviews under the same product. The new product tag BC-1000 would enable a new list of reviews.

2. Though it seems the frequency of reports about the BC-900/BC-9009 melting issue is much lower, there was one from Gadget Nut in June 2011 http://goo.gl/5YyQW. I have read the the forum threads regarding the design of the BC-900 power supply, mosfets, issues with aging batteries, etc and the poll on which La Crosse models melted http://goo.gl/AEUq2. This is a great forum with lots of good information exchanged.

3. Personally, I like best value deals. Given that no charger will last forever, my choice is "lower featured" smart chargers in the $20 to $30 range like those favored by NLee on Amazon or photographers with DSLR flashes.


----------



## rcozer (Sep 16, 2011)

Gadget Nut posted his meltdown pictures (Jun 2011) of the BC-9009 which was bought in Mar 2011. 

Here is the link to Gadget Nut's pictures http://goo.gl/k4Zlb

It shows:
- Melted covers on 4 Powerex Imedion AA batteries
- Warped back cover of BC-9009 (clearly identifying the model number)
- Warped front bays of BC-9009
- Picture of AC adaptor (with Roman number IV)


----------



## beegdaddy (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi guys

I just bought a BC-1000 a few days ago.

Was comparing between the BC-1000 (the 900 was out of stock in Amazon) and the C9000 but eventually decided to go with the 1000 as I didn't want the backlight.

I've been charging and testing my AA inventory over the past few days and haven't burnt down my home yet.

Some of my AAA batteries registered 50mah @ 1.0V...


----------



## beegdaddy (Jan 31, 2012)

Just an update to share what I've been doing for the last few days.

Over the past few years, I've bought quite a fair bit of different brands for my camera, flash and son's toy trains...


Eneloop 2100mah
GP Recyko 2100mah
Energizer 2400mah
Imedion 2400mah
Sony Cycle 2700mah
All the cells had never been tested for their capacity (until now).

So what I did was:

1. TEST all my AA and AAA batteries at 1A charging rate to get their actual capacity mah
2. If the TEST cycle shows capacity is at least 80% of stated capacity, the battery is classified "OK" and put aside
3. Otherwise, the cell undergoes DISCHARGE/REFRESH after all other cells have completed steps 1 and 2

In general, I found using the charger to be extremely easy. The setting of the charging current and functions was a cinch and I found myself cycling through the display almost as often as I would check my handphone for SMSes.

But one thing I noticed was that the unit resets itself whenever I pulled out a battery that fit my 80% criteria before it registered FULL. It happened twice (I set the setting of all 4 slots together) and the other 3 cells defaulted to 200mA and CHARGE.

Due to the 1A charging rate, the charger does run a little hotter but nothing that can't be dealt with by a fan.

I'm quite pleased that I'm now able to test my cells and am actually finding out more how to pair the cells optimally so that I can get maximum mileage out of them.


----------



## Flea Bag (Feb 1, 2012)

beegdaddy said:


> But one thing I noticed was that the unit resets itself whenever I pulled out a battery that fit my 80% criteria before it registered FULL. It happened twice (I set the setting of all 4 slots together) and the other 3 cells defaulted to 200mA and CHARGE.



Thanks for the follow-up! I'm deciding between this and the Maha C9000 and details like this are valuable. I do pull out cells this all the time with my charger and wouldn't like such a reset to happen. I rather like the display on the BC-1000 though. Meanwhile, I'm not very pleased with my Maha 808M which is turning out to be not very reliable, at least in my environment/house so I'm looking to avoid the Maha C9000 if possible.

Anyone else had similar problems with their BC-1000 or perhaps even the older BC-9009 or BC-900 models?


----------



## beegdaddy (Feb 2, 2012)

Here're some pics of the charger and batts that I've been charging:










I've also been pulling out some batteries (which were in the REFRESH mode) before they registered FULL but I've not gotten any resets anymore.


----------



## budynabuick (Feb 2, 2012)

Flea Bag said:


> Thanks for the follow-up! I'm deciding between this and the Maha C9000 and details like this are valuable. I do pull out cells this all the time with my charger and wouldn't like such a reset to happen. I rather like the display on the BC-1000 though. Meanwhile, I'm not very pleased with my Maha 808M which is turning out to be not very reliable, at least in my environment/house so I'm looking to avoid the Maha C9000 if possible.
> 
> Anyone else had similar problems with their BC-1000 or perhaps even the older BC-9009 or BC-900 models?




Hello. Man i went 2 months deciding which one 2 get as i liked them both but decided 2 go with the 9000 and do not regret it one bit. I then got a 401fs (great simple charger) and i think i will also get a new lacrosse as well since one can never have 2 many batts, chargers or flashlights.

Keith


----------



## RBWNY (Feb 2, 2012)

budynabuick said:


> Hello. Man i went 2 months deciding which one 2 get as i liked them both but decided 2 go with the 9000 and do not regret it one bit. Keith



Don't know if this thread should be used to ask this question...............

So obviously you didn't find the "programming" of the 9000 to be too overwhelming, as others in the past have said? "too many button sequences to remember" they commented. And the display is not too restrictive, for viewing separate cell status' when you want?


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Feb 2, 2012)

RBWNY said:


> Don't know if this thread should be used to ask this question...............<BR><BR>So obviously you didn't find the "programming" of the 9000 to be too overwhelming, as others in the past have said? "too many button sequences to remember" they commented. And the display is not too restrictive, for viewing separate cell status' when you want?



New poster, long lurker here, so hello.

I've been itching to get a good charger/tester for a while and did some research over the past two weeks. I had all of my ducks in a row and bought a BC-700, MaHa C9000 and some AccuPower AA/AAA batteries from an Ebay vendor. I've now fiddled with the two chargers and they each have their 'quirks' so to speak. 

For the LC BC700, you have this timing segment that begins the moment you insert a battery, to shift through the modes. You have 8 seconds to figure out where you're going and then you have to hit the mode button to move off of the 'default' charge setting. You're supposed to hold the mode button down for 5 seconds to get it to move through the four choices, but mine will rotate without the 5 second press, so that's a quirky trait. 

Once you've got the right mode for the first battery, you need to hit your charging current button within 8 seconds of the last button press, or you're SOL and stuck on the default 200ma setting. Now...you need to keep in mind that if you're going to charge 4 different batteries at four different rates, you need to have the 'highest rate' in bay #1, so that requires minor planning prior to starting the process. Sometimes, you start to mull over what you want to do and that 8 seconds goes by pretty fast. You need to pull that battery and start over, but this isn't anything that you don't overcome the more you use the unit.

I'm getting faster at it after a week and not geeking out, like I was on day one.

For the MaHa C9000, you have the vertical menu on the left that flashes MODE and you need to use the 'arrow' buttons to move up and down. There's a 'slot' button and 'enter' button and sometimes I found myself instinctfully hitting 'enter' before scrolling down to the desired selection, nothing major, but it took me a few tries to get the 'steps' down.

The MaHa has a nice bright screen, but you can't turn it off. How many hours is it rated for? La Crosse has no light on their display, but the text of a smaller font, so you need decent light in the room to check on things. 

These are just some minor observations after a week of use. I'm glad I got both, as I a) always try and have a 'backup' and b) for what I paid for the BC-700 w/8 AccuPower AAA 1200s, it was a drop in the bucket. The BC-700 is nice because it's more of an 'idiot proof' charger in that you can't really screw your killer battery collection up, when using it, like you can with the MaHa C9000.

The MaHa has a more robust chassis, but these are electronic gizmos and you're only as strong as your weakest 5 cent Chicom resistor that's being used, so time will tell.

I decided today, that after spending $300+ on batteries, lights and chargers, I'm going to enroll in AA for a few weeks.

Chris


----------



## Flea Bag (Feb 2, 2012)

budynabuick said:


> Hello. Man i went 2 months deciding which one 2 get as i liked them both but decided 2 go with the 9000 and do not regret it one bit. I then got a 401fs (great simple charger) and i think i will also get a new lacrosse as well since one can never have 2 many batts, chargers or flashlights.
> 
> Keith



I've got to admit... While flashlights are fun, playing with chargers and batteries can be too! I've been playing with chargers since the days of those bright yellow Eveready Ni-Cads! Remember those? I even had a "Buddy L" charger that claimed to be able to charge alkaline batteries by up to another 10 times! It actually did work somewhat but then some internal springs and plastic bits broke and some alkalines ended up leaking into the charger.

That's where my problem with chargers has always been: Reliability. I've got two Maha MH-C808M, one much older than the other, but three of the eight bays will no longer terminate charging probably due to internal circuit resistances or something. Mind you, the newer one had the same problem and I managed to get it replaced during the warranty period but the new unit will not have a brand new warranty and now there are signs that two bays could have termination problems on the lower charging rates. The other 6 seem okay at any charge rate. I've also had two DSD chargers for li-ion cells and both their power supplies have failed. I also have a WF-139 and that has also had problems. Can't remember what problems specifically though as I no longer use it.

The only charger that has been reliable for me are the Pila IBC chargers of which I have three. However, at close to $50 each, it's not a wonder why they're reliable: They charge at only one rate, charge only lithium chemistries, terminate at only one voltage, lack a display, have no capacity analysis function, does not cycle batteries and has only two bays and two buttons which are merely reset buttons.

For this reason, I'm considering some of those hobby chargers too like the Duratrax ICE, but chargers like those will need a separate balancer, your own charging cradle and even power supply will have to be bought separately. It's effectively a 4-product charging solution and will not be travel friendly! In time, as more and more of the mainstream start using eneloops and other LSD batteries, I'm sure economies of scale will enable higher quality, more user friendly chargers to be built at lower price points with more features, but at the moment, we're not quite there yet! Hopefully the La Crosse BC-1000 (infameously poor customer support) and Maha C9000 (will it hold up in the long run?) can change that impression for me. Mind you, both have already had histories of melting down in one form or another! Guess I'll only know in a few years!!!

In the mean time, even talking about chargers can be fun!


----------



## Train_Watchman (Mar 2, 2012)

rcozer said:


> Disclaimer: I am not a hardware engineer. I'm reading technical reviews to find a low cost, smaller smart charger to measure battery capacity (like the BC700).


I'm not an engineer, either, I'm just trying to find out if the BC1000 has any big advantage over the (less expensive) BC700. Thanks for summarizing some of NLee's comparisons. (I've read all the Amazon reviews, especially his, but after awhile it's just too hard to decide which would be the better buy.  )

I'm pretty sure I'm going to get one La Crosse *and* a Powerex MH-C9000. Off to do some more research . . .

Edit: Okay, one big difference:
BC700--_Charging Current Range: 200 mAh, 500mAh, or 700mAh_.
BC1000--_Charging Current: Selectable charging current : 200, 500, 700 or 1000mA. When only channel 1 and/or channel 4 are used, can select up 1500 or 1800 mA._

Ah ha! :candle:


----------



## 67L48 (Jul 9, 2012)

Train_Watchman said:


> [...]I'm just trying to find out if the BC1000 has any big advantage over the (less expensive) BC700. [...]



On 7/9/2012 at Amazon:
BC700 is $34
BC1000 is $60

For $26, you get:
4 AA
4 AAA
4 C spacers
4 D spacers

To buy at Amazon, these would cost $37. To me, that's a no brainer, as I need both the batteries and spacers.


----------

